# My computer doesn't read CDs anymore



## Mana Dragon

Okay, maybe not *anymore* but, most of the time, I'll open the CD Drive, place a disk in, close the Drive, and autoplay won't work. I'll go into My Computer and click on the D drive there to get the disk working, but often times it doesn't work *or* in My Computer, it doesn't see the CD, it'll simply say Drive D. Even if I click on the D drive, it'll take me to a blank page.

The CD Drive is a Sony CD-RW CRX216E. I'm currently looking up Drivers, but it's not very popular. 

I also looked in the Device Manager, and in Properties and what not . . . it says the Device is running properly, there are no problems with the device . . . etc.

Any help? What should I do? Need more info? =P


----------



## v-sniper

does it read sony cds? if not it should be a drivers problem. try to reinstall drivers.


----------



## Terrister

Try uninstalling and reinstalling your cd burning software.


----------



## Mana Dragon

I tried uninstalling, but that doesn't seem to be working. The CDs are actually game CDs, like a few Star Wars games that I play. They've been working up untill now. The CD isn't scratched, so it's kind of weird for the CD Drive not to be able to read this normal game CD all of a sudden. Not just this CD, but practically all sorts of CDs, even the Windows XP CD. I'm trying to avoid having to buy new hardware, but having losing my patience a few times, I might just about do so.

Uninstalling the drivers doesn't seem to work. . . and I don't think I have any Sony CDs . . . I've seen a few topics before about the CRX216E not being able to read CDs, but they didn't help as much because they led to different answers. 

Even Sony's or Dell's website does not have drivers for this model, nor does it list the actual CRX216E model. Am I stuck?


----------



## Terrister

How old is this drive?


----------



## Mana Dragon

It's as old as I got this computer, so I'd say less than a year.


----------



## Mana Dragon

I've talked it over with a few people and it's believed this problem is a cache? cashe? casche? problem. Unless someone has discovered new information, I'm probably going to replace the Drive tomorrow. I've also been told Sony and Dell don't work well together.


----------



## Terrister

Is this the only cd/dvd drive in the system?


----------



## Mana Dragon

Yes. I was wondering why everyone's calling this a burner. I can't burn CDs with only one Drive. :sayno:

Sorry about the other post, I was so sure it was the drivers. I'll check this post tomorrow.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

Mana Dragon said:


> Yes. I was wondering why everyone's calling this a burner. I can't burn CDs with only one Drive. :sayno:



i burn cd's with only one drive....


who told you that you couldn't?


----------



## Mana Dragon

Huh . . . cool. :laugh: Oh. I'm not using my noggin tonight. I don't normally burn music to CDs, I burn backup CDs.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

what i meant was, any type of cd burning can be accomplished with a single drive.

even backup cd's, and even "copies"


----------



## NoClue55

Hi,
I just found this site tonight. I am having the same problem, nothing is being read. The computer doesn't acknowledge that the CD is even in place. I have an emachine 2002, with XP Home Ed. SP2. My CD-ROM is a Samsung SC-148. I don't know if that helps at all. Any suggestions would be really appreciated. One favor please, I am not computer savy so I don't know all the fancy terms, etc......even reading the posts here about drives was a bit confusiong.I rarely used the CD-ROM so i can't relate it's malfunctioning to any specific event. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Mana Dragon

I'm thinking about replacing it. I'll check later tonight. 



> I am not computer savy so I don't know all the fancy terms


NoClue, do you know what Drivers are? They're like updates to make your hardware work more in harmony with your computer. You have to download and install Drivers, but if you don't feel comfortable about that, maybe wait for a more professional reply  

_Be careful! I've been warned . . . _ :sad:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

noclue, if you are asking for help, we would prefer you started a new thread about it, because if we are working on two problems in the same thread, it gets confusing.

and, i might add, that to run a typical cd-rom requires no drivers.

if the machine doesn't see it at all, something is either wrong with the drive itself, or the cables, or the cable settings.

or, the bios hasn't been told to look for it.


----------



## Mana Dragon

Whoa. I'm not computer savy either :sayno: 

Bios?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

B.I.O.S. <---linky

but, it's the thing you hit delete to enter while the computer is booting.

it lets you explain to the computer what it is, and what it can do, and what is attached to it.


----------



## Mana Dragon

Oh, now I remember. I kinda got confused about it, because it gave me a list, like an order (1. 2. 3.) but that was it. Man this is really confusing . . . if I were to replace it, would my problem be solved, for sure? I'm am *so* not a hardware kind of guy.


----------



## NoClue55

Hi,
This is NoClue. First I apologize for not knowing to start a new thread. I kinda just latched on to the first thing that sounded like what i was experiencing. Second thanks for the info that both of you provided, and for keeping it simple. I think I got it all except for the "bios"..I'm still a little dim on that. In the meantime I at least have other things to check like the cables, etc. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

in the first page of the bios, there is usually an option to set the drives that are attached.

setting these to auto works the best.

if you set them to what they are, then it may speed the boot time, but only slightly.

normally i just leave them on auto to aviod future problems.


----------



## Mana Dragon

It's me again. I still haven't replaced it, I want to see where this question goes. After all, it's barely a year old Drive.

I did check the BIOS and the CD-Drive is the first of three to boot up. 

Okay guys, should I replace it for sure? I think we should throw in the towel with this question. :sayyes:


----------



## Terrister

The reason I ask many post back if this was the only drive is I had a similar problem with a computer I built. I decided that one cd-rw drive was all I needed. I burned out this drive in less than a year. When I replaced it, I got a dvd drive and a cd burner drive. Turns out cd-rw drives really do not make good general purpose drives. 

So what I am suggesting is you buy one read only drive and one burner of some sort. Dvd burners have come way down in price. Might be a good time to get one.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

ok, i re-read the entire thread, and i have a few simple questions. (even though most of them have been answered, we should clear all this up.

1. this is a normal cd-r read only drive?

2. it shows up in windows?

3. does it even try to read when you put a disc in it? (does it spin up?)

4. do you live in a dusty house?

5. do you smoke near the computer?

6. have you ever used a cd-rom cleaning disc in it?

7. do you use the drive alot?


ok, now, based off what i think your answers are going to be, i am going to attempt to narrow this down.

it is a normal drive.

windows sees it. (which means i sent you to the bios for no reason, sorry about that.)

ok, here's where it turns to 100% guesses.

you have a fairly normal amount of dust in your house...

i think this sucker is dirty.

attempt to use a cleaning disc in it, or you can get all medevial on it, and swab it's eye with a q-tip. (not for the faint of heart, but i've rescued many a drive that way, many of which i am still using.)

you probably don't want to use canned air on it, because it's a bit high pressured, and the cd-rom lens is suspension mounted on some coils, and you won't wanna break it further.

try a whole bunch of cd's in it, and see if it can read any of them.
if it can read even one disc, i'd say it's a dirty eye.


----------



## and1hotsauce

I have the same problem as you.I use Windows XP.My computer doesn't want to read CD/DVDs anymore.I have two LG drives.One of them is a LG CD-ROM DRIVE.And the other is a LG DVD/CD Burner/Reader.When I insert a disc the AutoPlay panel doesn't appear.And even when I click on My Computer it doesn't even shows the CD-ROM DRIVE icon or the DVD DRIVE icon.

I have another problem.Sometimes my computer shut downs automaticly (It shows a black screen).Then I shut it down.After,when I'm restarting it,It restarts automaticly.I have to restart it several times before it works.Even the Safe Mode doesn't works.Sometimes,the screen doesn't turns on.I remarked something,my screen turns on when i see some lights flashing on the DVD-ROM Drive."Last Know Good Configuration" doesn't even works.It's very rare when it works.Sometimes,when I restart my computer,it says :Windows NT has found only 0k of low memory.Please run a configuration provided by the manufacturer.And other times,a blue screen appears and says :

"A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time you've seen this Stop Error screen restart your computer.If this screen appears again,follow these steps :

Run a system diagnostic utility supplied by your hardware manufacturer.In particular,run a memory check,and check for faulty or mismatched memory.Try changing video adapters.

Disable or remove any newly installed hardware and drivers.Disable or remove
any newly installed software.If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components,restart your computer,press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options,and then select Safe Mode.

Technical Information

*** STOP : 0X0000007F (0X00000008,0X80042000,0X00000000,0X00000000)"

I've installed one local drive 3 months before at the same time as the LG DVD DRIVE.I've also installed an internet connection.

A third problem... I've reinstalled Windows XP Service Pack 2 because of these problems.Before I had reinstalled them,my sound device was working properly.When I restarted it,I reinstalled my sound device.And now I don't hear any sounds.In the Sound and Audio Device it says : No Device Detected.
Oh yeah,and I had no problem of CD-ROM/DVD-ROM BEFORE REINSTALLING IT.Few days after I reinstalled it,this problem appeared.

I have 28.8 GB on one of my local disks.And now I only have 733 MB :4-dontkno.I didn't even installed so much programs !

When I was using Windows 98 I had none of these problems.I upgraded to XP because the tech said that my DVD-ROM couldn't work on Windows 98.

I don't know if someone is hacking me.Should this be a possibility?Because of my computer restarting automaticly or someone "*^#%^ up drives and disks ?

Hope you could help me.

Shabeer Ariane.


----------



## Emir

Help!!!!
My computer cant read cds and dvd.It read battlefield 1942, and cant read
"generals"
please help:sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------

